# The Boxing Thread!



## poopyalligator (Sep 16, 2012)

So I noticed there wasn't a boxing thread. Post everything boxing related here. Fans, predictions, and upcoming bouts. 

So did any of you watch any of the fights tonight? Two very amazing bouts today.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 2, 2012)

So fellas, anybody out there watch Austin Trout beat Miguel Cotto today?


----------



## flexkill (Dec 9, 2012)

Manny Pacquiáo just got *KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!*


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 9, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Manny Pacquiáo just got *KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!*



He sure did. I wasnt expecting a crazy knockout but i did think marquez was going to win.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 9, 2012)

Manny was winning pretty good man, he got caught is all. Thats all it takes.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 9, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Manny was winning pretty good man, he got caught is all. Thats all it takes.



I agree. The chins is a fickles mistress, Pacman--_the chins is a fickles mistress_. Hopefully this is enough to give Mayweather some balls so I can watch Pacquiáo clean his clock. Tired of watching him fight second rates and beat up on his girlfriend while claiming he's the greatest to ever live.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 17, 2013)

Adrien Broner needs his clock cleaned! Fantastic fighter, but dat mouth....please kid!


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 25, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Adrien Broner needs his clock cleaned! Fantastic fighter, but dat mouth....please kid!



Yeah he does. That dude is a dick.


----------



## justinreagin (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm pretty jaded on boxing ever since the Lennox Lewis and Holyfield fights years ago. So much damned corruption and rigging.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 26, 2015)

Just like all sports then...


----------



## Karmaic (Sep 13, 2019)

The talent pool isnt near what it used to be. Think about it...

From my era. De La Hoya, Pacquiao, Trinidad, Hopkins, Winky, Quartey, Jones Jr, Mayweather, Mosley, Judah, Morales, Barrera, Lewis, Holyfield, Tyson, Corrales, Castillo, Toney, Marquez. I probably forgot a few. 

All hall of famers. Also, boxing just isnt the same without HBO. Merchant, Lampley, Foreman, Jones, Letterman, Steward...they all made it a great broadcast.


----------



## Karmaic (Sep 13, 2019)

Id like to add, the matchups on the PBC shows are 99% of the time a joke.

I do however, like the fact that theyre trying to move more boxing to a larger audience with PBC.


----------

